# Another Carver Heater Problem



## Tom2023

I have just got my MH and it is fitted with a Carver 3600-STC heater and I can although I am told it worked last year I can not get it to light. 

I turn the gas on and make sure the tap to the heater is open so it should have gas going to it.

I turn on the electric to the Cascade Water Heater which for some reason switches the power to the 3600's ignition spark.

I press the knob down and turn it to the ~ position and I can hear and see the ignition spark through the Sight Glass but it does not fire up :-(

I would have thought gas and sparks would have only been too willing to work together.

Am I missing something out?

Do I need to turn the Fan Master on?

Do I need to get it serviced and if so can anyone recommend somewhere in the Surrey area.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## wildman

maybe there is an auxilary gas tap that was turned off when laid up for the winter prior to draining the system, worth a look.
Good luck Roger


----------



## avandriver

I might be stating the obvious but is there water in the system ?


Some heaters will not light untill the water is present 


Steve


----------



## Tom2023

Although the Ignition to the 3600 is switched on from the Cascade water heater control panel the water heater works independently from the 3600 and is working fine.


----------



## AndyC

If the heater has not been used for some time it can take a long while for gas to come through to the pilot.

We had a Truma heater in our old van, which was similar to the Carver, it sometimes took me 20 mins or so to get it going after it had not been used for a few months.

AndyC


----------



## draaiorgel

Yeah we had that problem as well with the Carver trumatic.
But only when it hadn't been used for a while.
With friendly greetings,
Ian and Eileen


----------



## janeandbob

We have a carver heater and it takes along time for the gas to come. I light the cooker first and water heater and fridge then the fire. If you can hear the spark clicking its no gas. Have you got another valve anyware we have a manifold under the drawers next to the cooker with lots of taps on it that do every thing.Maybe the heater tap is shut off! when you light the fire do you push and hold the switch down. Failing that it sounds like you will have to have the front of and first try and smell gas then see if you can light it with a match. Good Luck Bob.                          PS just had mine out because the fan was screaching sound like a fan belt slipping gave it some spay on grease and as good as new! The best jobs are the ones that cost nothing....................


----------



## Tom2023

janeandbob said:


> Failing that it sounds like you will have to have the front of and first try and smell gas then see if you can light it with a match.



I don't think you can do this on my model, it looks a sealed unit.

I can understand the gas taking a while to build up around the 'element' but I would have thought the Pilot light would have lit fairly quickly. 

It looks like I am going to have to get it serviced.


----------



## janeandbob

Tom2023 said:


> I don't think you can do this on my model, it looks a sealed unit.
> 
> I can understand the gas taking a while to build up around the 'element' but I would have thought the Pilot light would have lit fairly quickly.
> 
> It looks like I am going to have to get it serviced.



Hi  Tom2023    Can you see a connection fitting on the gas supply without pulling the fire out. Mine is under the van you have to undo it to get the fire out. If so undo it and see if you have gas at that point before you spend any money on it. There could be another valve on the system good luck Bob.


----------



## Trevor

Make sure you have plenty gas in your gas bottle, my fridge is the first thing to run out of gas when my gas pressure drops but my cooker still works, or maybe you have an air lock in your gas pipe somwhere


----------



## jacob109

*Slightly different Carver heater problem*

Hi There
I have a slightly different problem with my Carver 3600STC heater. The ignition fires and the pilot light ignites okay, but wont stay lit. As soon as I stop pressing the dial, to turn it round to ignite the main burner, the pilot light goes out.
Any thoughts?
Thanks for any help.
Jacob


----------



## t&s

try to light the nearest appliance to the heater the gas might just need bleeding running the gas ring will generaly expell any air and the gas should lightwhen all the air is expeled


----------



## walkers

if you are using butane maybe the gas is freezing


----------



## tomfarnhill

hi i have just joined this site  
i have an old truma heater an sl6002/3 if you run out of gas it does take some time to purge the system of air .
check the hobs if gas is present if so and the heater still does not fire up then [not recomended but open the pilotlight cover and ignite with a taper ]
it worked for me and now fires up ok with the built in igniter.


----------



## Tom2023

I'd been trying to get the bloody thing to work off and on for a week or so and today it just fired up no problem!

If at first you don't succeed...


----------



## lucky245

> I have a slightly different problem with my Carver 3600STC heater. The ignition fires and the pilot light ignites okay, but wont stay lit. As soon as I stop pressing the dial, to turn it round to ignite the main burner, the pilot light goes out.



I have the same problem with my carver 3600STC as Jacob, I have stripped the whole think down and everything appears in one piece, anybody have a suggestion as to the fault or how I might diagnose it.  The only addition to the above fault is that the pilot stay lit for about 20 secs and then goes on and off but if you try to turn it on it just goes out and continues ticking.

P.S. Brand new full gas bottle  ran the hob for 20 minutes first even disconnected gas pipe to heater to ensure gas was reaching it.


----------



## lillybet

*problem lighter heater*

Hello every on I am also a new member fab sight. We have a trumatic 2000s in our camper never used it yet until the other day we have noinstructions and can't find how to light it any ideas cheers


----------



## lillybet

*problem lighting heater*

Hello every one I am also a new member fab sight. We have a trumatic 2000s in our camper never used it yet until the other day we have no instructions and can't find how to light it any ideas cheers


----------



## lenny

lillybet said:


> Hello every one I am also a new member fab sight. We have a trumatic 2000s in our camper never used it yet until the other day we have no instructions and can't find how to light it any ideas cheers



Hiya, lillybet, and welcome to the dive, can't help you on your heater probs. but I'm sure someone will


----------



## lillybet

Thanks for replying just hope someone knows, we're going away on the 4th Sept for 10 days so we'll need some kind of heat at night if we don't go to a campsite we'd rather try wildcamping for the 1st time
Cheers hope to talk again


----------



## lenny

try this link, Lilly, pick your heater then choose English language, good luck

http://www.truma.com/_anweisungen/Truma-Katalog/gb/trumatic_s/s_heiz_ues.html


----------



## lillybet

Thanks Lenny I'll check that out lets hope it helps it's got to be something really silly and me being thick: will let you know how I get on


----------



## lillybet

*heater*

nol luck with the heater I think we need a new spark unit for the time being a frien has loaned us an invertor so at least we can have some heat at night we'll get the heater fixed when we get back, off to Suffolk on Thursday


----------



## Belgian

lillybet said:


> Hello every one I am also a new member fab sight. We have a trumatic 2000s in our camper never used it yet until the other day we have no instructions and can't find how to light it any ideas cheers



Turn gas open. Turn the button to *; push the button down. Ignition should work (says tick tick). If no ignition check the 1,5V battery under the stove,
replace it. Also check that the ignition doesn't send a 'false' spark to the body instead in the inside. If the flam goes on ,hold it at least 1/2 minute to heat up. Then turn the button on 1 to 4 position. When you hear 'woof': system works  If not: shout to it (it's German )


----------



## Belgian

lenny said:


> try this link, Lilly, pick your heater then choose English language, good luck
> 
> http://www.truma.com/_anweisungen/Truma-Katalog/gb/trumatic_s/s_heiz_ues.html



Und das English ist also ferry gut zu understanden in Deutsch


----------



## lillybet

*truma heater*

Hiya thanks for replying we've tried all that but we can't get a spark at all we can't even find a way to light in manually as it seems to be a sealed unit, backto the drawing board


----------

